# Valor G3 Insert - Can anybody tell me about this (good or bad)



## cowtown

i am looking to install a nat gas insert into my fireplace in the basement.  

A dealer i like to deal with is suggestion a Valor G3 - does anyone have experience with this nat gas insert?

Thanks.


----------



## webbie

I have a Valor Horizon DV gas fireplace - a similar insides to the one you are looking at.

Valor, in my opinion, makes some of the best and most solid gas burning appliances on the market. I don't think you can go wrong with the brand!


----------



## cowtown

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I have a Valor Horizon DV gas fireplace - a similar insides to the one you are looking at.
> 
> Valor, in my opinion, makes some of the best and most solid gas burning appliances on the market. I don't think you can go wrong with the brand!



Thanks for the input. 

The idea of the nat gas insert is to get some instant heat when I go to my basement to play pool/shuffleboard/foosball or watch a movie.  I have a furnace down there for the basement, but it takes a while to heat the place up.  I figure the fireplace and the furnace will work wonders, plus I won't have the negative aspect of a traditional masonry fireplace.

Thanks again.


----------



## webbie

I have the remote control which has a thermostat on it. 
It is really good for all those times when you need instant heat, etc.

Here is a picture of my installation:

https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/Fireplaces/valorri.jpg.html


----------



## cowtown

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I have the remote control which has a thermostat on it.
> It is really good for all those times when you need instant heat, etc.
> 
> Here is a picture of my installation:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/Fireplaces/valorri.jpg.html



Beauty, I will take a quick shot of my basement - maybe give you a better idea of what I am dealing with (give me 5 min).


----------



## cowtown

cowtown said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the remote control which has a thermostat on it.
> It is really good for all those times when you need instant heat, etc.
> 
> Here is a picture of my installation:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/Fireplaces/valorri.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty, I will take a quick shot of my basement - maybe give you a better idea of what I am dealing with (give me 5 min).
Click to expand...


Okay here is my basement - it is fairly large.

One of the things that the installer told me I had to do was get the stone removed up to the gas assist control (right side of pic 3) - does this make sense?  I guess they need to run a new gas line to the firebox.


----------



## DAKSY

Man. That's gonna suck. No other way to punch into the firebox?
What's on the opposite side of the wall to the right & how far away 
is the right side of the firebox from there?
I've used 4 foot x 1-1/4 diameter masonry bits for jobs like that,
mounted in a BIG hammer drill. Lotta bull work, & it beats the CRAP
outta the guy doing it, but the finished product looks better than if
you had to replace & re-mortar all that stone.


----------



## cowtown

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Man. That's gonna suck. No other way to punch into the firebox?
> What's on the opposite side of the wall to the right & how far away
> is the right side of the firebox from there?
> I've used 4 foot x 1-1/4 diameter masonry bits for jobs like that,
> mounted in a BIG hammer drill. Lotta bull work, & it beats the CRAP
> outta the guy doing it, but the finished product looks better than if
> you had to replace & re-mortar all that stone.



To the right of the fire box and in the other room is a cupboard.  The installer looked inside and said you couldn't come in from there and that the stone had to be removed.  I had a mason come over to do some work on my fireplace upstairs (I am getting wood buring insert put in there).  He didn't think it would be that hard, but also he didn't give me a price on it.

I want to explore your idea a bit more - how can get to the gas without removing the stone, I don't follow you?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## DAKSY

If the cabinet in the other room can be removed, then a hole can be drilled thru the stone 
or the substrate material which is probably concrete block & thru the refractory brick in
the firebox. I'm willing to bet the hole can be punched thru in an hour or less with the right
set up. 
Another idea is to to come at the firebox from the rear. I don't know how much of the 
foundation is exposed above the fireplace location, but to dig down far enough to penetrate
into the firebox, run the proper gas line for underground use, seal the hole to prevent
water seepage, & refill the hole might also be an option.
Anyway you look at it, it will be work, but I don't think I'd mess around with stone removal.
I'd be leery of being able to replace the stone & make it look like it had never been removed...
I guess it's your call...


----------



## begreen

My buddy put a Valor Legend in his house about 6 years ago. It has been great. They love it and have had no problems. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/276/


----------



## cowtown

DAKSY said:
			
		

> If the cabinet in the other room can be removed, then a hole can be drilled thru the stone
> or the substrate material which is probably concrete block & thru the refractory brick in
> the firebox. I'm willing to bet the hole can be punched thru in an hour or less with the right
> set up.
> Another idea is to to come at the firebox from the rear. I don't know how much of the
> foundation is exposed above the fireplace location, but to dig down far enough to penetrate
> into the firebox, run the proper gas line for underground use, seal the hole to prevent
> water seepage, & refill the hole might also be an option.
> Anyway you look at it, it will be work, but I don't think I'd mess around with stone removal.
> I'd be leery of being able to replace the stone & make it look like it had never been removed...
> I guess it's your call...



Interesting, you make some valid points - I will ask the installer if we could do it without removing the stone.  I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## cowtown

BeGreen said:
			
		

> My buddy put a Valor Legend in his house about 6 years ago. It has been great. They love it and have had no problems.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/276/



That is really good to know - thanks.


----------

